# Mortal_Kombat_Komplete_Edition_XBOX360-SPARE



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2012)

New releases list stands at<br/>
*SSX_XBOX360-SPARE *(thread should be appearing about the same time as this release).<br/>
*Mortal_Kombat_Komplete_Edition_XBOX360-SPARE* (this release)<br/>
*Lego.Harry.Potter.Years.5-7.WORKING_LT3.0.READNFO.XBOX360-SOPA* (nuked for dupe)<br/>
*Binary.Domain.PAL.GERMAN.XBOX360-ABGEKACKT*<br/>
*Alan_Wakes_American_Nightmare_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*<br/>
*Assassins.Creed.Revelations.INTERNAL.WORKING.READNFO.XBOX360-SOPA*<br/>

Also ignore the nuke for the portal 2 peer review as it is one of the silly nuke reasons.

*Alan_Wakes_American_Nightmare_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*
The following does pretty well in summarising it all.<br/>
http://uk.gamespot.com/alan-wakes-american-nightmare/videos/what-is-alan-wakes-american-nightmare-6350726/ <br/>
<br/>
*Mortal_Kombat_Komplete_Edition_XBOX360-SPARE*<br/>
Region free by the looks of things<br/>
<br/>
Mortal Kombat but with the token DLC. http://mortalkombat....omplete_Edition should allow you to figure out what is coming to it (by the looks of things not a lot compared to some fighting games).<br/> One amazon description<br/>
Following the rebirth of Mortal Kombat in 2011 Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition delivers the original critically acclaimed game all previously released downloadable content (DLC) plus digital downloads of the 2011 release of Mortal Kombat: Songs Inspired by the Warriors album with a bonus track and the 1995 Mortal Kombat film. The DLC includes fan-favorite warriors Skarlet Kenshi and Rain as well as the infamous dream stalker Freddy Krueger.<br/> The game also offers 15 Klassic Skins and three Klassic Fatalities (Scorpion Sub-Zero and Reptile). Mortal Kombat made a triumphant return to the series roots with a mature presentation and reinvented classic 2D fighting mechanic winning several Fighting Game of the Year awards including one from Spike TV s 2011 Video Game Awards. In addition to adding new gameplay features including tag team and King of the Hill mode the game also delivers a deeper story mode and nostalgic arcade battle online and offline. Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition brings all the award-winning content together for the ultimate experience.Game Content: Game DLC on Disc 4 Warriors Freddy Krueger Scarlet Kenshi & Rain 15 Klassic Skins Movie Music DLC Mortal Kombat: Songs Inspired by Warriors plus 1 new track Mortal Kombat Movie<br/><br/>

*Video*<br/>
Going to be a link today to some devs talking about what is coming with it<br/>
http://www.cinemable...ideo-39856.html <br/>
So rarely do we get a chance to see such verbal gymnastics/dancing around the obvious.
<br/>

*Boxart*<br/>






<br/>
<br/>

<style type="text/css">

pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }

<base target="_new">

</style>

*NFO*<br/>

<pre>                             ▄  ▄ ▀▄   ▄▀ ▄  ▄
▀  ▀  ▀ ▐   ▌ ▀  ▀  ▀
▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█▄ ▄▓▄ ▄█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄
▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█▓▄▀ ▄▀       █▐█▓▓▌█       ▀▄ ▀▄▓█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄
▐ ▄▓████▄ █▓ █▓         ▐█▓▓▌█        ▓█ ▓█ ▄████▓▄ ▌
▐▓▀    ▀█▐█ ░       ▀▄ ▐█▓▓▌ ▄▀       ░ █▌█▀    ▀▓▌
█▓       ▐█          ▐ █▓▓▓█ ▌          █▌       ▓█
▐█ ▄  ░░  █      ▄▓   ▐▓▓▓▓▓▌   ▄▓      █  ░░  ▄ █▌
▓█░ ▄██▄  ▀▄▄   ▀▀▀ ▄███████▄ ▀▀▀   ▄▄▀  ▄██▄ ░█▓
▀▄▓█▓▀   ▄▄▒▀▄██████████████████▓▄▀▒▄▄   ▀▓█▓▄▀
▀▀    ▒█▓▌██▀█▀ ████████▓▓▒ ▀█▀█▓▐▓█▒    ▀▀
▒▓██▐███    ▀█████▓▓▀    █▓▓▌██▓▒ BW!
▓█▄▀▌▀██▀ ▄   ███▓▓   ▄ ▀█▓▀▄▀▄█▓
██▀▄▓█▄▀ ▄▐█▄████▓▓▒▄▓▌▄ ▀▄█▓▄▀██
█ ▓▓██████▄▄▀███▓▓▓█▀▄▄██████▓▓ █
▌▓▓▓█████████▄▄▀▀▀▄▄█████████▓▓▓▐
▒▓▓▒█████▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀████▒▓▓▒
▓▓▓▓██▀▀▄██▓▓▓▀▀▀▀▀▀████▓▄ ▀▀▓▓▓▓
▓▓▓▓▀▄█▓▀▀▄▄▄ ▄▄▓▓▄▄ ▄▄▄▀▀██▄ ▀▓▓
▓▓▓▀▄▀▀ ▄ ██▄▀▓▌██▓█▐▓▀▄██ ▄ ▀▀▄▐▓▓
▓█▓▌▐▌ ▄▓█ ██▓█ ▓▐▓█▌▓ █▓██ █▓▄ ▐▌▓█▓
▓▓█▓ █ ▄▐███▐█▓█ ▀    ▐ █▓█▌███▌▄ █▐█▓▓
▐▓███▐▌▐▓ █▓▀  █          █  ▀▓█ ▓▌▐▌██▓▌
▓██▐█▐▌ █▌▀▌              ▐   ▐▀▐█ ▐▌███▓
▓▓█ █▌█  ▀     GROWL WHEN ▐     ▀  █▐██▓▓
▓▓█▀█▌█                   ▐        █▐██▓▓
▐▓███▌█          YOU DID           █▐██▓▌
▓▓██▌█                            █▐█▓▓
▐▓██▌█         a SPARE ! ▐        █▐█▓▌
▓██▌█                   ▐        █▐█▓
▓▌█▐█                  ▐       █▌█▐
▐▓▐▌██  ▓▄             ▓  ▄▓  ██▐▓
▀▄▌██  ▐█▌▐█▄▄      ▄▄█▌▐█▌ ▐█▀
▐█▀█▄ ▀▀ ██▌ █▓▓█ ▐▓█ ▀▀ ▄█
█░▓▄▄▄ ▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▄▄▄▓░█
▀░▒▓███▌█▀ █▐███▓▒░▀
▀░▓▌█▌▓▐▌▓▐██▐░▀ - S P A R E   P R E S E N T S  -
▀▀
█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█                        ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄█ █████▌▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀▀█████▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
█▀▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄████▓ █▌█████▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀█████████▄▄▄ ▀▀▀██▀   ▀███▄ ████   ▀██████▌
▌▓███████████████▓▓ █▀█████▀    ▀███▄▐█      ██████▄▐▓ ▒▒▒▒ ███▌███▌ ░░ ▐█████▌
▌▒▓██         ████▓ ██████▌░░░░░░▐███▌█ ▓▓▓ ▐██████▓▐▒ ▓▓▓▓ ██▓▌███▌░░░ ▐█████
▌▒▒▓█▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▐████▌▐█████ ░▓▒▒▒▒▐███▌█ ▀▀▀ ███████▌▐█▄▀▀▀▄██▓▓ ███▌▒▒ ▄█████
▄▄▄      ▀████▌█████▐█████ ▄▄▓▓▓▄████ █████████████ ███▀▀▀███▄▄ ▀██▌▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
▓██▌ ░░░  ████▄▄▄▄▄ █████░ ▀████▀▀ ▄██▀ ▄▄ ███████ ███ ▓▓▄▐████▌▐█▌▓▓▓ ▄▄▄▄▄▄
▓███ ▒▒▒▒ ▐████████▌▓████▌░ ▄  ▄██████ ▓▓▓ ███████ ███▌▒▒▒ █████ ██ ▓▓▄▄ ▒██▓▌
▐███▌▓▓▓▓▓ ▐████████▌▒▓████ ▀█▀ ███████ ▒▒▒ ███████▌▐███▒░░░▐████▌██▌▀▀█▀ ███▓▓
████▄▄▄▄▄▄▄████████▀▄▒▒▓████▄ ▄███████▀ ░░░▄▐███████ ████▄░ █████▌████▄▄▄███▓▓
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄█████ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▄▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄
▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀  ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

Mortal_Kombat_Komplete_Edition_XBOX360-SPARE

▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄

http://www.gamefaqs.com/xbox360/656131-mortal-kombat-komplete-edition

SYSTEM_________; XBOX360
FORMAT_________; ISO
REGiON/COUNTRY_; RF
RELEASE_DATE___; 03/02/2012
GAME_GENRE_____; Fighting
LANGUAGE_______; ENGLISH
SiZE___________; xx x 100MB
RIPPED_________; Nothing
Publisher______; Activision


GAME_iNFO____________________________________________________________;

Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition delivers the critically acclaimed game, 
all previously released downloadable content (DLC), plus digital 
downloads of the 2011 release of Mortal Kombat: Songs Inspired by 
the Warriors album with a bonus track, and the 1995 Mortal Kombat 
film on the PlayStation Store or Xbox Live Zune.


GROUP_NEWS___________________________________________________________;
Currently we are looking for :

- Suppliers of new unreleased Games and Moviez
- You work for a GAMES or MOVIES or UTILS,        |
Distributor, Magazine, Warehouse, Publisher,    
press/marketing company, duplicator, courier    
delivery firm, tv/radio show, language          
translator company or store
-You can get NEW unreleased GAMES or MOVIES or   
UTILS, from one of the above Game/Util/Video   
shop (such as, Baggages, Electronics Boutique  
FuncoLand, Media Play, Software Etc. GameStop  
Baggages, ebgames  etc.).

-You live in the Usa, Canada, Uk, Europe, Japan, 
New Zealand or Australia, have a fast upload   
line (500kb/s minimum) and free week days       
morning or afternoon


CONTACT______________________________________________________________;

-MAiL US @ [email protected] 

GREETiNGS_AND_LIGHTSHININGS_TO_______________________________________;924e461726d984a678301222f2c1a81b
</pre>


----------

